# Best e70 diesel year



## mr_byers (Mar 8, 2015)

I am in the market for an e70 diesel. Not sure what year is best to buy. I plan on doing the emissions and a tune but based on my research there are only cosmetic differences. I could be wrong that is why I'm asking. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

2012 and 2013 model years.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

mr_byers said:


> I am in the market for an e70 diesel. Not sure what year is best to buy. I plan on doing the emissions and a tune but based on my research there are only cosmetic differences. I could be wrong that is why I'm asking. Any help would be appreciated.


You might want to ask in the E70 forum.


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

mr_byers said:


> I am in the market for an e70 diesel. Not sure what year is best to buy. I plan on doing the emissions and a tune but based on my research there are only cosmetic differences. I could be wrong that is why I'm asking. Any help would be appreciated.


2009 First year - PreLCI with CCC Navigation when equipped
2010 PreLCI with CIC Navigation when equipped, first year to offer Topview cameras
2011 LCI with same option structures as 2010. First year of Combox for BT streaming
2012 LCI with condensed option structure
2013 Final year received updated engine partitions, otherwise nearly identical to 2012

In General the later year model you can get, the better (updated parts/software throughout production).
Key options that people here like are:
Sport Package, Comfort Seats, Adaptive Drive Suspension, Tow hitch, Comfort Access, Heads up Display.
Decide what you like and shop.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

There was an engine recall early in 2011 - EGR, SCR metering valve, DDE software. If you buy a car built before that, ensure that the recall is done on the car.


----------

